# football fans, maybe just us



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

so my husband is a die hard steelers fan (i'm a san diego girl myself). after watching the preseason we made a deal that if the steelers make it into the superbowl, once again, my husband gets to die Boomer's white yellow for the game (making Boomis black and yellow).
any of you all done something like that??

Boomer did wear a steelers collar for last season. it has been a hard thing for the hubby to not try and squeeze it on him for this season, luck thing, can't say i'm much above some of that 

i love me's some foozeball


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

ive never personally dyed my dogs, although we did buy some red at work to dye a heart on rudi's chest but we haven't gotten around to it yet.

last christmas belle had red and green toenails. one green, next red, then green, yadda yadda. i'm not much into football so it wouldnt matter to me


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

Well you don't have to worry about that because Brady's back and that means another superbowl for the Patriots LOL


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

ugh im so sick of both the steelers and the patriots ugghhhhhh


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

^^^^^^^^ Don't hate on the future 2009-2010 superbowl champs lol


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

if either of those 2 teams win the superbowl this year i will quit watching all sports.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> if either of those 2 teams win the superbowl this year i will quit watching all sports.


ameeeeennnn

not you megz but sadly a lot of steelers fans these days are nothing but fair weather fans. hate it or love it im a die hard cowboys fan.... maybe theyll win another ring by the time im 40 HHAHAHAHA


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> ameeeeennnn
> 
> not you megz but sadly a lot of steelers fans these days are nothing but fair weather fans. hate it or love it im a die hard cowboys fan.... maybe theyll win another ring by the time im 40 HHAHAHAHA


IDC, just any team BUT those 2.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

you heard it folks someone is fed up to HERE with the pats and steelers lol.. cant blame em!:cheers:


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Lost_Kaus89 said:


> ^^^^^^^^ Don't hate on the future 2009-2010 superbowl champs lol


Yeah you are right GO STEELERS


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm a die hard Cowboys fan too. Win or lose but that Steelers game the other night was insane!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

pitbullgirl22 said:


> I'm a die hard Cowboys fan too. Win or lose but that Steelers game the other night was insane!


Yes it was I had to shove my Terrible Towel in my mouth when Ward fumbled at the end of the game. My wife and both boys were all sleeping, and I actuall screamed NOOOOOOO!!!!!. Kinda made sick for a sec. But they pulled it off in the end. Whew!!!!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Yeah you are right GO STEELERS


*puts face in hands*


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> *puts face in hands*


Don't forget to shake your head LOL  :cheers:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks for the reminder. lol
the patriots and the steelers just need to go make a league of there own lol.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah the Superbowl league and you can playin in it un less you have won a Superbowl in the last decade LOL


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

you would still only have like 2 teams lol


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Thats the best part LOL


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

Iam not a big NFL fan.I prefer college sports Go Blue(Michigan.But i just moved to Pittsburgh about 2 weeks ago.And it was crazy around here thursday game day.Everybody had there jeserys on .Its was really nice to see.So I guess now iam becoming more of a Steelers fan.


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Yeah you are right GO STEELERS


Yeah right GO PATRIOTS lol


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

my husbands been a afan of pittsburgh forever, he has a pic of him in his steelers starter jacket when he was like eight. i've always been a chargers girl, been a lot of ups and downs for me  not a big patriots fan, i think they are a little overrated, a couple good players does not make a team jmo.
if i get into college sports it be the Ducks, although Boise stomped us a new one and then one of our guys made a complete ass of himself.


----------

